# Häuptling Taobe, der freundliche Kannibale



## Hein666 (27 März 2009)

Ein Netzfund: 



Viel Spass!


----------



## bathlet (28 März 2009)

sehr cool danke


----------



## oberbirne (28 März 2009)

Das ist ja nur geil rofl2

Danke dafür:thumbup:


----------



## Muli (5 Apr. 2009)

Ganz schön schmuddelig teilweise ... aber wirklich amüsant


----------

